# The year is going fast



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Man.........Like usual, the year is really going fast. Already August and the weather man is talking snow in the high country. 
I haven't accomplished half the fishing goals I had planned on this year. My fishing trips this year consist of a 1/2 day on Lost Creek, a half day on Jordanelle, 1 day on the Boulders, 30 or 40 days in the eastern river's and lakes. I haven't even been to the Berry, Scofield, Weber, Provo, Rockport, the Pig, the Uinta's.....nothing !! I haven't yet fished with the thresh, silversmitty, Grandpa D, K-2, the fixed blade or the Finnegan. I'm disappointed in myself.. -)O(- 
It seems I get stuck on 2 or 3 river's that fascinate me and I can't quit going to these places. Even if I get skunked once or twice, I still try to discover new area's on these river's. 6 hours of travel time to get skunked and I always go back to the same places. :roll: 
Of course there is still some quality fishing time left for the year, I know where I'll probably be going, I'm just hoping for a long Indian Summer...

But......what about the rest of you guys? Are your fishing plans working out for you ? :?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, I feel for ya man. I planned on 5 or 6 P-dog shoots an so far all I got was 2 . Was going tomorrow but looks like rain. :roll:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Still no Boulder trip for me, despite plans that were made and "set in stone". (Need my own truck.)

Still no Uinta trip, but I drove around them (to get skunked at FG).

No wipers so far (this year), but at least I tried.

Still no laker. Haven't really tried though.

That's about it. I've done pretty well about trying new spots though. I think I'll keep that up for a bit.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks to a second job at the race track and softball games every Sunday, I haven't fished in a good long while. I've gone out once to Strawberry, once to Deer Creek, once to a spot in the Uintas and once catfishing. Next year, I won't be strapping myself down with the job situation..... ridiculous and it hasn't helped THAT much so to me its a wasted summer. Lots of fish to catch in old familiar places and I've only hit a couple of them this year.... oh well, its almost time to chase bigger game for me.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

If the weedeater will start I plan to cut the weeds around my big boat for the second time this summer.

I had plans to move the canoe to a spot in my storage yard that has fewer Canadian Thistles but I'm waiting for the cottontails to wean their second litter under the canoe.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Man I feel ya .45!! I have acomplished some things this year but I still have one goal that is kicking my butt. Four more months to do it though!! Its prime time for the next little while!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Man I feel ya .45!! I have acomplished some things this year but I still have one goal that is kicking my butt. Four more months to do it though!! Its prime time for the next little while!


Did we do the grayling?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

September 4th and 5th!! Cant wait! You should drive up and join us.... I promise we wont tell people where we're from. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> September 4th and 5th!! Cant wait! You should drive up and join us.... I promise we wont tell people where we're from. :mrgreen:


4th and 5th huh? Ruffed grouse is open then. It is good there......... I might take ya up on that. I haven't made it up there yet to fish.

If I don't go you are welcome to borrow some Wyoming License plates.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > September 4th and 5th!! Cant wait! You should drive up and join us.... I promise we wont tell people where we're from. :mrgreen:
> ...


I don't know what area your talkin about Goob but forest grouse doesn't open in Utah until Sept 13th but from Nortahs post I am thinking your talking about the cowboy state.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Nor-tah":17750ryx]September 4th and 5th!! Cant wait! You should drive up and join us.... I promise we wont tell people where we're from. :mrgreen:
> ...


I don't know what area your talkin about Goob but forest grouse doesn't open in Utah until Sept 13th but from Nortahs post I am thinking your talking about the cowboy state.[/quote:17750ryx]

HEY...HEY...HEY !!!! /**|**\

Don't be talk'in about no forest grouse crap on this here fishing forum thingy....how would you like it if I went on down to the Upland Game and talked about fish ??????

Good heck.... :roll: ............. :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah....what if I use a fishing pole and snagging hooks for grouse?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well for us we've expanded our fish'n a lot more...done the Willard thing a whole lot and got into them Eyes but still need a trip to Starvation. Look'n at doing that in September. We'd also have Yuba penciled in but don't know for sure about that trip. :|

We have no fish in the house  and *'I'* want some Perch and Walleye...so *I'm* think'n Starvation will be a happening trip...make it a day get'n up early on our off Friday & driving out there fish'n. So if anything, for a complete season *I* want to-do Starvation in September. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Let's see.. I've been to BC, Palisades, Nine Mile, Strawberry, UL two or three times, Yuba once, a couple of rivers and a couple of lakes on the Uintas. It's never enough really, time goes too fast.

I've got a couple of more trips planned before the hunt. Once the mornings turn cool and the leaves start changing, I start thinking and dreaming of big bucks in the crosshairs...


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> Man.........Like usual, the year is really going fast. Already August and the weather man is talking snow in the high country.
> I haven't accomplished half the fishing goals I had planned on this year. My fishing trips this year consist of a 1/2 day on Lost Creek, a half day on Jordanelle, 1 day on the Boulders, *30 or 40 days in the eastern river's and lakes....... * But......what about the rest of you guys? Are your fishing plans working out for you ? :?


30+ days fishing? And you're complaining :?: _(O)_ :shock: 
Actually I'm jealous - this re-landscaping job is demanding alot of time and I've got to get it done before school starts in a couple of weeks (saving a ton of money though doing it myself).

BTW - corn is just now coming on.  Most of it won't be for another couple of weeks.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Let's see...wiper check! crappie check! walleye check! all new for me this year  

Also have caught, slot buster cutt at Strawberry, albino bows, tiger trout, channel cats, mud cats, perch, blue gill, sunfish, small mouth bass, large mouth bass, white bass, carp, brook trout, and brown trout. :mrgreen: 

Had a hundred fish day (not really sure on count, but a day with non-stop fishing that if it didn't get there would have easily-my first ever day like this) 8) 

bonded with a couple great fishing partners (both daughters) the oldest who caught her first ever fish all by herself (casting, reeling, and landing the fish) and a monster of a catfish that she still talks about to anyone who'll listen :lol: 

got my dh hours all by fishing with the kids up in midway  

still wishing for...striper, tiger muskie, pike, grayling, and of course the elusive golden...but those are dreams that may have to wait a couple years 'til school's done.


----------



## dockrot (Apr 14, 2008)

Ditto...I might also add that my youth/life seems to be running out rather quickly as well. Maybe I'm a poor time manager; but those "free" hours to do fun stuff seem to all vanish in trivial pursuits.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

So far this has been the year of new water for me and I have been loving the alpine lakes. Having 4 wheelers and a raft has really opened up some new waters for me. I had an epic trip to the boulders found a couple of new spots that are keepers and I still have an upcoming trip to yellowstone to look forward to. So far this year has been different that what I had planned but an enjoyable fishing year.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

C'mon .45 that just means we are closer to Fall fishing :lol: the browns and Brookies will be super active (just need to get down there and up to them before the snow falls)..then when they are done doing their thing we can ice fish


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

This year has been great fishing. Its the first year that I've fished over 100 days (already) and I'm still going strong. I've fished nearly every river between the Logan to the Price, including the Green, and just got back from 10 days of fishing streams and rivers in Colorado. So fear not, as my wife would complain, I'm doing enough fishing for the rest of you.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

doody said:


> This year has been great fishing. Its the first year that I've fished over 100 days (already) and I'm still going strong. I've fished nearly every river between the Logan to the Price, including the Green, and just got back from 10 days of fishing streams and rivers in Colorado. So fear not, as my wife would complain, *I'm doing enough fishing for the rest of you*.


Thanks doody....you're a good man !!! :lol:


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Fishing Goals for BTK:
Catch a laker: CHECK
Catcah A wall mount Laker: CHECK
Win the Dwrs essay contest: CHECK
Catch a Striper: CHECK
Catch a Largemouth: CHECK
Catch a Tiger Trout: INCOMPLETE
Cactch a Pike: INCOMPLETE
Go to Boulders: INCOMPLETE
Catch a wiper over 5 lbs: CHECK
Hit at least 5 new waters: CHECK
Buy Two Pole permit: CHECK
So far this year my list is going pretty dang good


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

I often wonder when we get down the road of life and near the end if we won't look back and see alot of insignificant things that kept us from fishing as much as we would have liked. I am going to try to fish more. I enjoyed the Boulders this year , thanks to Nortah, Mike Hadley and a few other with suggestions. Loved the experience in spite of sharing the resource with more than I had expected. I know I have not fished enough when my wife is encouraging me to go fishing. I keep reminding myself of what a great variety of places to fish in Utah and the places you see along the way. Add to that the "Good meals to keep up the strength" going to and from the fishing spots, and life is good.


----------

